
Ask HN: Wondering if any of you still frequent slashdot - phakding
Why? Why not?
======
furgooswft13
Sure. The biggest problem with it is most topics on /. seemingly appearing
days after they were already hashed out on HN.

On the other hand, I appreciate the raw unfiltered nonsense that still goes on
in unfiltered comments. I also appreciate the curated discussion that takes
place on HN. It's nice to have both.

------
Mister_X
Yeah, I came back to Chips & Dips, uh, Slash Dot, a few years ago, after a
long hiatus due to an influx of what can only be described a juvenile idiots,
but apparently most of them went away, thankfully. While it's certainly not
like the "old days", there are still some things of value posted on /. and the
comments can still be funny, and, or, informative, if they can manage to stay
on topic at least. Occasionally, a famous low number will show up and school
the whipper snappers, which is always fun to watch. I almost never log-in
anymore, it's been years, since I lost my original low member number password
in a hard drive crash. Also, I really miss Kuro5hin, Rusty had a good thing
going there, too bad it imploded. I still have my original Kuro5hin T-shirt,
it's quite faded though. I mostly visit metafilter anymore, it's not tech, but
often interesting. Always looking for new interesting places to hang out, like
here, but I rarely log-in to post.

~~~
blablabla123
Oh yeah I miss Kuro5hin as well. It should be reanimated somehow...

------
dublin
Yes, but the quality of the community and interaction is falling. The days
when you could easily mix it up with guys like Russ Nelson and Eric Raymond in
/. comments are gone. Although I still occasionally find news/links to
interesting things at /. before other places, that's getting to be a pretty
infrequent occurrence. That said, I do miss the former quality of the
community more than its timeliness, even.

------
dc10
Not for a long time. As pointed out by others, too toxic, and too commercial.

I was optimistic about [http://pipedot.org/](http://pipedot.org/), but it's
unmaintained for a long while.

Also [https://soylentnews.org/](https://soylentnews.org/) ... My impression is
the comments there are sliding toward toxicity, I'm sorry to say.

~~~
Jaruzel
I was excited about soylentnews also, registered over there on day of launch,
and was pretty active for the first few months. I tried to help out, and at
the time, not being a linux coder, I did some graphics to improve the UI a
bit. Got told off the bat 'thx, but no thx' even though my icons were way
better than the originals (which were from the original openslash codebase),
and could have been just dropped into the build. That sort of dismissive
attitude basically told me, that despite their manifesto it was really run by
a secret bro-coder club who only wanted their own fiefdom to play in. So I
left.

Pipedot.org started off well, but I got the impression there that it was
basically a one-man-band running it. The lack of resources became apparent
very early on.

HN is now where I happily lay my hat.

------
sam0x17
I check it as much as HN. I was very late to HN as no one informed me of its
existance and I never noticed slashdot was dying until I saw people on HN say
that. I like both since you get different results from a pure upvotes based
setup and an editorial board based setup suplemented by upvotes like you see
with slashdot.

------
icedchai
No. Reddit replaced Slashdot for me.

~~~
PherricOxide
Which subreddits are good Slashdot replacements?

~~~
icedchai
/r/programming ... /r/technology ... in general I found better stuff on
reddit.

------
makecheck
I left years ago because it was one of the first sites I frequented that
insisted on “helping” me with a “mobile” interface that just got in my way,
especially on iPad. It was particularly annoying because their desktop design
scaled up _just fine_ if they would just _let it_ be used.

I occasionally check back now but the content is easily found on HN.

------
squarefoot
Very rarely although I have never been that active even in the old glorious
days when it didn't had that name. But I miss it (the old /.) along other
sites such as Kuro5hin, plastic.com and memepool.com.

~~~
ohiovr
Hey I miss plastic.com too

~~~
Jaruzel
Never heard of it? what was it?

nowadays it redirects to ->
[https://guydeboredom.tumblr.com/](https://guydeboredom.tumblr.com/)

Which in itself is seems to be a good commentary on modern society...

~~~
squarefoot
"Never heard of it? what was it?"

A very nice lesser known blog with a surprisingly high signal/noise ratio
compared to more common places. Here's the archived thread announcing the
shutdown.

[https://web.archive.org/web/20110120135534/http://www.plasti...](https://web.archive.org/web/20110120135534/http://www.plastic.com/article.html;sid=11/01/07/02245750)

------
itomato
Yes. A combination of muscle memory and morbid curiosity.

------
trelliscoded
Yes, although I can't even remember the last time I looked at the comments
section.

------
cimmanom
No. The culture became too toxic.

~~~
gcb0
The culture was always toxic, if you wanted it to be.

You must use the comment filters on /.

------
dnh44
I still like it but it's not a daily visit for me as it once was.

------
PherricOxide
Yep, I still visit it.

------
gcb0
Yes.

